# Anyone have caster bean seed for sale or trade?



## Metalman (Dec 8, 2012)

I am searching for castor bean seed to try planting them to deter an serious infestation of gophers on our 10 acre property. Please contact via private message with any offers you may have.

Another option would be does anyone know of a source that sells castor bean seeds in quantities?

I can find the seed in a few catalogs, but a typical package is only 8 to 20 seeds. Other posts indicate that germination is typically low, so I might get only a couple of plants from a seed package.

I am well aware of the reputation that castor bean plants can be poison, and I am not a terrorist trying to manufacture the poison gas. I would like to drive the #%&* gophers away, if that is possible. 

May need that fellow in the old children story of the Pied Piper who drove out the rats?

The week prior to Thanksgiving we collected a variety of the "exotic" winter squash / pumpkins that were the fad of the holiday season when the supermarkets were selling them out. We have seed from the ones we have butchered so far, and will continue to collect seeds. The best variety so far has been the Flat White Boer (Ford) that some catalogs offer. We could part with some of the winter squash seeds.

Thanks


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Ross seed in Chickasha oklahoma sells castor beans. I can't remember where the seeds come from, when they were unpacking one day all the seeds where in large bags like you would get 10# of rice. Next time I am in the store I will try to remember to do a price check. Almost all the seeds are sold by weight or by the scoop, they are cheaper than any other seed supplier I have ever checked & my favorite place to buy seeds.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

they sell in large quantities, http://mvseeds.com/store/products/Ricinus-%28Castor-Bean%29-%252d-Communis.html


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Jung's has packets of 15 for $3.95 or two for $6.95. I can send a packet for about $6.75 if interested. That would be cost plus actual postage and packaging. Add $3 if two packets.

Martin


----------



## bluesail2681 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a shoebox full of castor bean seeds my mom saved but apparently they have been in the garage all winter with sub zero temps not sure what to do if they will still be good, may sprout during shipping. We have always had them. They reseed proliferatively so you first year with ten plants will quickly turn into more plants than you want. They just pop up everywhere and they are a beautiful tropical looking plant. Ours get about 6-8 ft tall and are purply.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

To see if they are good, you could do a germination test on them. They are not going to sprout during shipping unless they are wet? and get warm enough, as castor bean doesn't germinate at very cold temps like peas, cabbage, ect.. 
Plants do provide good seed production if they have a long enough growing season, but that positive can be a negative too with a bunch of poisonous seed around. I don't grow annual castor bean much anymore, prefer perennials and something like this:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It's doubtful that they would sprout during shipping. They generally need to be soaked in warm water for 24 hours and then take up to a week to emerge. Also, 10 plants will make about a 45' solid wall of foliage. Leaves on some varieties may be 3' long. They grow fast and the stalks are almost like wood similar to giant sunflowers. This thread reminds me that I've got some seed here from a few years back and I'll have to see if they are still viable. Mine were beautiful red and green.

Martin


----------

